# Brak polaczenia przez eth0

## mirek

Przez ostatnie pol roku laczylem sie do internetu bezprzewodowo.

Dzisiaj musialem sie podlaczyc przez kabel, a tu klapa.

Moja karta sieciowa to Broadcom Corporation BCM4401:

```
localhost mirek # lspci

...

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)

localhost mirek # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b44                    18820  0

prism54                51976  0
```

Ten drugi modul prism54 jest od karty bezprzewodowej przez ktora sie lacze bez problemu.

```
localhost mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd pump apipa

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                               [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                           [ !! ]

localhost mirek # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:15:A7:40

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:346 (346.0 b)  TX bytes:786 (786.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1289 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1289 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
```

Nie bardzo wiem jak to ugryzc, moze ktos podpowie?

----------

## beluga

Za malo danych...

Co w logach siedzi?

----------

## mirek

Sorry, mozesz troche jasniej, jakie logi mam tu wkleic?

----------

## sir_osmoza

Piszesz troche niejasno  :Wink:  Jak rozumiem chcesz sie polaczyc z siecia lokalna przez karte ethetnet, w takim razie powinienes pokazac co masz np. w /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## mirek

moj /etc/conf.d/net

```
RC_VERBOSE="yes"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-R -t 10"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-R -t 10"
```

----------

## sir_osmoza

Coz ja ci moge poradzic ...? 

```

localhost mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

(...)

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

(...)

```

Nie wiem czy te wszystkie dziwne moduly przy zwyklym polaczeniu sieciowym powinny wyskakiwac? Np. essid jest uzywane przy polaczeniu bezprzewodowym (np. rodiowka). Byc moze przez to ze uzywales lacza bezprzewodowego nakopales cos w /etc/conf.d/wireless

Jesli wiec masz tam cos takiego 

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

```

itp. to postaraj sie to wywalic, bo nie jest potrzebne.

Jesli wiesz jakie masz ip to mozesz tez na razie olac serwer dhcp i sprobowac ustawic sobie to samemu, np.

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# czyli twoje ip / maska

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

#gateway

```

----------

## mirek

Niestety statycznie tez nie moge sie polaczyc

```
localhost mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.105                                       [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.0.1 ...                          [ !! ]
```

----------

## sir_osmoza

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Niestety statycznie tez nie moge sie polaczyc
> 
> ```
> localhost mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
> ...

 

Postaraj sie pozbyc tego: 

```

modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

```

To moze wprowadzac jakies zamieszanie. Tak poza tym, to mozesz wkleic co ci sie pokazuje po wykonaniu

```

 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

w logach. Powinienes to miec na ktorejs z konsol jesli masz odpowiednio skonfigurowanego loggera.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Zobacz tutaj :

*   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.105                                       [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.0.1 ...                          [ !! ]

czy bramka dla tego eth0 nie powinna być 192.168.1.1 ?

czyli 

ifconfig eth0 down

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

ifconfig eth0 up

co pokazuje cały ifconfig -a tak żeby był interface eth0 - statyczny i ethX bądź athX dla wirless? - czy jak tam jest Ja dla wirless mam ath0

----------

## mirek

Masz racje, poprawilem gw lecz nadal brak polaczenia:

```
localhost mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd pump apipa

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.105                                       [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.1.1 ...                          [ ok ]

```

----------

## qermit

a możesz pingować np 216.239.57.99 (google.pl)

----------

## mirek

Niestety

```
localhost mirek # ping 216.239.57.99

connect: Network is unreachable
```

----------

## Eeeyeore

wydaje mi się ze ta nową sieciówkę traktuje jako interface wirless bo laduje moduły dla wirless (iwconfig essidnet - to są rzeczy od sieci bezprzewodowej) eth0 - traktuje jako połaczenie bezprzewodowe. Może ten Broadcom występuje jako eth1

A lsmod pokazuje że modulek od broadcoma "bb44" jest załadowany?

#modprobe bb44

#lsmod

#ifconfig -a (powinien pokazać 2 interface)

#iwconfig

Wklej to nam w forum będzie łatwiej

----------

## mirek

Wklejam:

```
localhost mirek # modprobe b44

localhost mirek # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                 75264  1

drm                    58004  2 radeon

snd_pcm_oss            47648  0

snd_mixer_oss          17024  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30720  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46224  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6924  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

b44                    18820  0

radeonfb               85312  0

snd_intel8x0           28608  5

snd_ac97_codec         77176  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78344  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19972  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42852  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7556  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

localhost mirek # ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr EE:99:39:90:76:DF

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:15:A7:40

          inet addr:192.168.1.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:149 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:149 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:5038 (4.9 Kb)  TX bytes:5038 (4.9 Kb)

localhost mirek # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## mirek

Odswiezam temat. Dwa dni probowalem znalezc blad, ale juz nie wiem co moge jeszcze sprawdzic.

Moj hostname

```
tux mirek # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# Set to the hostname of this machine 

HOSTNAME="tux"
```

Moj /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost tux
```

Cos mam nie tak z konfiguracja sieci, bo gdy dzialajaca karte pcmcia wyjme ze slotu i ponownie ja wloze, to trace polaczenie, nie pomaga /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart i jedynym wyjsciem jest reboot.

Sprawdzilem kabel laczac sie przez LiveCD i dziala bez zastrzezen.

----------

## mirek

W innym miejscu Fotografik dostal mase podpowiedzi, czyzby nikt nie moglby mi pomoc?

----------

## qermit

co do karty sieciowej po kablu: próbowałeś opdalić dhcpcd eth0

trochę niezrozumiały jest twoj opis dotyczący karty pcmcia.

----------

## mirek

Dzieki za zainteresowanie.

```
tux mirek # dhcpcd eth0

****  dhcpcd: already running

****  dhcpcd: if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file
```

----------

## qermit

 *mirek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tux mirek # dhcpcd eth0
> 
> ...

 zabij wszystkie procesy dhcpcd na eth0 + ewentualnie usuń plik /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid. I potem jeszcze raz spróbuj.

----------

## mirek

```
tux mirek # kill 13795

tux mirek # dhcpcd eth0

tux mirek # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Lecz dalej brak polaczenia

```
tux mirek # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd pump apipa

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                          [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                 [ !! ]

```

----------

## qermit

 *mirek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tux mirek # dhcpcd eth0
> 
> ...

 Czy po tej czynności możesz spingować jakąś inną maszynę w twojej sieci lokalnej(np router) i 216.239.57.99?.

czy masz przypisane serwery dns (/etc/resolv,conf) i czy przy próbie pingowania google.pl otrzymujesz jego adres IP?

----------

## mirek

Niestety klapa:

```
tux mirek # ping 192.168.1.102

PING 192.168.1.102 (192.168.1.102) 56(84) bytes of data.

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

tux mirek # ping 216.239.57.99

PING 216.239.57.99 (216.239.57.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
```

Gdy pytasz o /etc/resolv.conf to jakas dziwna sprawa.Dotad mialem przypisane serwery dns, ale po pingowaniu (tak przypuszczam bo ok 23:21) plik zostal nadpisany i wyglada teraz tak:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.254

domain homenetwork
```

a powinien tak:

```
nameserver 193.216.1.10

nameserver 193.216.69.10

domain homenetwork
```

----------

## qermit

jeszcze jedno pytanie: jaką masz wersję kernela i czy napewno dobrze go skonfigurowałeś?

----------

## mirek

Juz chyba zrezygnuje z sieci przez kabel. Zupelnie nie wiem gdzie szukac bledu.

@qermit

Wersja kernela

```
tux mirek # uname -r

2.6.12-ck4
```

Mysle, ze dobrze skonfigurowane jaderko, ponadto polaczenie przez kabel dzialalo pare miesiecy temu.

```
tux mirek # dmesg | grep eth

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0b:db:15:a7:40

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

eth1: firmware upload complete

eth1: interface reset complete

b44: eth0: Link is down.
```

Jak widac system rozpoznaje moje sieciowki.

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

u mnie, w 2005.0 polecenie dhcp ustawiało sieć, ale w 2005.1 już nie, musisz skorzystać z net-setup eth0 i ustawić statyczny adres...

----------

